# Wo schließe Ich Gehäuse Lüfter an?



## crackystyle (28. Februar 2015)

*Wo schließe Ich Gehäuse Lüfter an?*

So:
Nehmen wir an ich habe ein Mainboard (MSI GAMING 5) und das Gehäuse BitFenix Shinobi.

Erstmal:

1. Das Gehäuse hat standardmäßig 1 120mm Lüfter - Wo an welchen Anschluss wird dieser angeschlossen?
2. Dann will ich noch 2 Lüfter hinzufügen. Einen (Corsair Air Series AF140) Lüfter oben und einen Vorne...Die Lüfter haben 3 Pin anschlüsse...Wo finde ich diese auf dem Mainboard oder muss ich sie doch ans Netzteil anschließen...wenn ja wie geht das?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen mfg.


----------



## S754 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wo schließe Ich Gehäuse Lüfter an?*

Schließ die Gehäuselüfter ganz normal am Mainboard an, wo die Stecker genau sind steht im Handbuch. Sieht man aber auch auf Anhieb eigentlich?
Da steht SYSFAN oder CHAFAN etc.


----------



## keinnick (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wo schließe Ich Gehäuse Lüfter an?*



crackystyle schrieb:


> So:
> Nehmen wir an ich habe ein Mainboard (MSI GAMING 5) und das Gehäuse BitFenix Shinobi.


Dann nehmen wir (rein hypothetisch) mal an: Du schaust am besten in die Anleitung.  Ganz ehrlich, Du willst nen PC selbst bauen, da hilft man Dir hier gerne aber ein wenig Eigeninitiative (wir würden die Handbücher jetzt auch nur per Google suchen) kann eigentlich in dem Fall nicht schaden.

Sorry aber manchmal kann ich nicht verstehen, warum Leute lieber 3 x so viel Zeit beim tippen eines Threads investieren als mal die beigelegte Anleitung aufzuschlagen oder nach dem Handbuch zu googlen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wo schließe Ich Gehäuse Lüfter an?*

Zumal das Handbuch ja auch gedruckt dabei liegt.


----------



## S754 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wo schließe Ich Gehäuse Lüfter an?*

Und vor allem ist das Handbuch ziemlich gut gegliedert und sogar noch mit Bildern beschrieben, besitze das Gaming 5 selber.

Sollte doch logisch sein, dass
CPU_FAN für Prozessorlüfter steht
SYS_FAN & CHA_FAN für System/Chassis FAN steht = Gehäuselüfter


----------



## crackystyle (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wo schließe Ich Gehäuse Lüfter an?*

Kann man die Lüfter vom PC aus steuern egal ob sie an SYS_FAN & CHA_FAN oder CPU FAN angeschlossen sind?


----------



## S754 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wo schließe Ich Gehäuse Lüfter an?*

Ja natürlich. Steht aber auch alles im Handbuch.  
Du kannst im BIOS eine Lüfterkurve erstellen oder unter Windows mit einem entsprechenden Tool von MSI steuern(ist auf der CD oder auf der Produktseite).


----------



## shadie (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wo schließe Ich Gehäuse Lüfter an?*

Du schließt Sie am besten an den PCIE Steckern an, musst nur etwas löten *Ironie Off*

ne mal im Ernst.

3-Pin Lüfter schließt man auf den 3 Pin Sockeln auf dem MB an
4-Pin Lüfter auf den 4-Pin Sockeln.

Den CPU Fan bitte an den dafür vorgesehenen Platz anschließen, heißt CPUFan.

Die anderen sind Sysfans, das sind die Anschlüsse für die Gehäuselüfter.

Wenn di nicht ausreichen hole dir eventuell eine Lüftersteuerung, da kann man scythe empfehlen.


----------



## jessehughes (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wo schließe Ich Gehäuse Lüfter an?*

Eventuell bieten auch Netzteile Gehäuselüfter-Anschlüsse, wie z.B. BeQuiet!


----------

